# Rechargable Li-Ion Flashlight allowed on person on Airplane Flight?



## BuddTX (Jul 21, 2011)

I did a search on both AIRPLANE and FLIGHT and saw nothing newer than 2007, soI thought I would ask the question again.

I am traveling inside the US next week, and I wanted to carry on my Jetbeam RRT-0 and leather belt holster, and possibly a few spare batteries, all either on my person, or in my carry on luggage.

Is this allowed?

Anyone have any problems traveling with a EDC sized light on your personon a plane?

Thanks, and please point out a recent thread if I missed it.


----------



## JS_280 (Jul 21, 2011)

I went through TSA in both Birmingham, AL and Denver airports last September with a Quark AA Tactical with 14500 and a Mini123 with CR123 on my person as well as a Maxpedition Versipack carry-on with 2 L91s and 2 CR123s in carriers. Didn't have any problems.


----------



## BuddTX (Jul 21, 2011)

I think I found part of my answer here:
http://safetravel.dot.gov/whats_new_main.html

Also, I read some good advice in another thread. Use duracell or another name brand R123a battery, so that the screeners will see something that they recognize instead of a rechargable battery that looks like it might be home made.


----------



## Satanta (Jul 21, 2011)

Probably. I wear my photovest with a dozen pockets that contain lenses, camera batteries an emergency kit wrapped in denim with a magnesium block, matches and tinder, a small spray bottle of lens fluid and a mini-NRA lockback knife among things plus my camera bag full of gear and a few times my multitool is in there. Flew last in 2110.

Only had problems once because some TSA douch decided to confiscate my new bottle of 'Old Fart' hot sauce I bought for my dad on the way to the airport returning to San Antonio from AZ.

I always pack several firearms and check them in and only had probs once with loose ammo in a padlocked case for my pocket .22mag and one case where a TSA agent looked down the barrel of my empty and locked .45 and asked "Is this loaded?". 

So I would say 'Likely be ok' problem is there is always the chance of meeting some jackwagon who is going to do everything they can to mess up your day.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 21, 2011)

Here are two earlier threads:

Ever been hastled by airport security for your carry-on lights/batteries?
Flashlight with Carry-On Luggage during Air Travel?

There are plenty more. Searches using keywords such as airport, airline, carry-on (etc.) will give you others. 

With the CPF Advanced Search, it's often better to specify "Search Thread Titles Only".


----------



## BuddTX (Jul 21, 2011)

DM51 said:


> Here are two earlier threads:


 

Thank you.

Can't wait to get groped! Hope I can pick out the "gropper"!


----------



## Satanta (Jul 21, 2011)

DM51 said:


> Here are two earlier threads:
> 
> Ever been hastled by airport security for your carry-on lights/batteries?
> Flashlight with Carry-On Luggage during Air Travel?
> ...



DM51. those threads are three year old for replies-lot has changed. Definitely something we need to have updated on occaision just for safety.

Is this board a VBulletin-based? Reason I ask is the board I admin has been for some time and the search feature is horrible. Want to look into something better and this place seems pretty stable tho I'm not sure about the search feature.

ETA-nevermind. It's atthe bottom of the page. Bv for sure. :sigh:


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jul 21, 2011)

Satanta said:


> Probably. I wear my photovest with a dozen pockets that contain lenses, camera batteries an emergency kit wrapped in denim with a magnesium block, matches and tinder, a small spray bottle of lens fluid and a mini-NRA lockback knife among things plus my camera bag full of gear and a few times my multitool is in there. Flew last in 2110.


 
So what are you, some kind of... time traveler?  Anyway, that's really brave taking any kind of knife on a plane. You must be white, connected, and extremely inconspicuous looking. The last time I flew they just about gave me an anal probe!


----------



## DM51 (Jul 21, 2011)

Satanta said:


> DM51. those threads are three year old for replies-lot has changed. Definitely something we need to have updated on occaision just for safety.


Yes, I agree, but actually I don't think anything too dramatic has changed. There's probably less variation in the regulations affecting flashlights than the difference you'll experience with a sensible security officer vs. a bloody-minded one.

However, the reason I didn't close this thread was because I don't think there's another one that's particularly current - those two are relatively old, but they've had quite a few replies. It's probably not a bad thing to have a new thread on this topic every now and then, as regulations DO change.



Satanta said:


> Is this board a VBulletin-based? Reason I ask is the board I admin has been for some time and the search feature is horrible. Want to look into something better and this place seems pretty stable tho I'm not sure about the search feature.
> 
> ETA-nevermind. It's atthe bottom of the page. Bv for sure. :sigh:


Yes, vBulletin, as you've now seen. It was updated last year to version 4.1.2, which includes some very useful new features for staff members.

Re your query on the search: I personally prefer the vB CPF Advanced Search to the Google one, but that's just me. I'm used to it, and I know how to make it work. The Google one, if you use the option to limit the search to CPF, works pretty well too.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would never carry either a lithium primary or a rechargeable lithium on an airplane with hundreds of innocent passangers. Of course the risk is very very small that the battery would malfunction 30,000 ft in the air, but it's still a risk I wouldn't be willing to take, and I'm sure the other passangers would appericate knowing it.


----------



## abbotsmike (Jul 21, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> I would never carry either a lithium primary or a rechargeable lithium on an airplane with hundreds of innocent passangers. Of course the risk is very very small that the battery would malfunction 30,000 ft in the air, but it's still a risk I wouldn't be willing to take, and I'm sure the other passangers would appericate knowing it.


 
Yet many of those other passengers will happily carry on laptops, mobile phones, and music players, containing... rechargeable lithium batteries!


----------



## Glock27 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had no problems carrying a Jetbeam III-Mw to Germany and back last summer in a belt holster. I had harvested laptop cells both in the light and a spare in my pocket. 
I have to laugh at someone worried about the risk......lots of laptops, cellphones, dvd players, etc with lots of li-Ion and Li-Poly cells. If you're worried about loose 18650's, perhaps you should drive...

G27


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 21, 2011)

You guys make some good points about lithium batteries in everyday devices, however whats the reason for certain laws regarding lithium batteries not being allowed on certain aircraft?


----------



## Robin24k (Jul 22, 2011)

If it passes the security checkpoint, there's no reason you can't have it on your person when you board. I carried my Pelican 7060 on my belt with me because I didn't want to check it or stuff it in my laptop bag, and the X-ray operator took it out for inspection. After figuring out that it's just a flashlight, he put it back in the bin and I went on my way.

My recommendation would be to not carry any unbranded lights. If they take it out for inspection, they'll see a name brand or LED Flashlight written on it somewhere and won't have an issue with it.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok, how about this. The guy next to you has a Surefire M6 with HOLA and 6 loaded cheap chinese ebay special CR123's loaded inside his carry on bag. Is carrying a flashlight on an airplane harmless then?


----------



## jumpstat (Jul 22, 2011)

I travelled from Malaysia to San Francisco via Singapore and Hong Kong with my PD-S with spare batts without any issues using Singapore Airlines. Obviously the security did check for function as before it was allowed to board. Anyway the duty free shops do sell all kinds of stuff. So if they can sell them at the boarding lounges, then it should be allowed to travel with you.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 22, 2011)

I carried my HDS 170T from Nashville to Palm Beach loaded with CR123 in my pocket putting it through the X-Ray and none of the TSA agents even looked twice at it at either airport.


----------



## Satanta (Jul 22, 2011)

shao.fu.tzer said:


> So what are you, some kind of... time traveler?  Anyway, that's really brave taking any kind of knife on a plane. You must be white, connected, and extremely inconspicuous looking. The last time I flew they just about gave me an anal probe!



Time traveler? I wish. I'd go back to the 80's and invest in Microsnot-heavilly then invest in Google and Yahoo among other things tho knowing my luck I'd step on a butterfly. 

I am definitely not inconspicious in-general. I've been told I look like the kind of person that _wants_ to eat you alive. But-I am also an actor or chameleon. Have been for years so I can blend in with any group from extremely wealthy to the intellects to the ditch diggers and rednecks or street people. One learns that from years of traveling and moving around.  So I can go from looking like I want to kill you to looking like a harmless simpleton who is crippled up and it sets the security peope at ease.

DM-we do not have the Google search on my board so I found that to be interesting.

The whole Lion debate...I do not see the issue. I have never heard of one going off like a grenade and even if so, that kind of force would be unlikely to bring a plane down anyway. People watch too many movies where someone pops open the door and the plane crashes or shoots a hole in the side so a whole section of seats goes ~poof~ along with most of the plane causing a crash. Those scenarios are unlikely versus the plane simply coming apart in-flight due to metal fatigue I would not even worry about it.


----------



## Satanta (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh and if your light has an agressive bezel simply take it off and put it on your keyring until done with security/flight and remount it later.


----------



## BuddTX (Jul 22, 2011)

DM51 said:


> It's probably not a bad thing to have a new thread on this topic every now and then, as regulations DO change.



The Link about lithium batteries on the third post from safetravel.dot.gov went into effect Jan 2008.


----------



## bnemmie (Jul 23, 2011)

Last week I flew from Boston to Chicago with a Streamlight PT 1AA in my pocket. The only issue I had is then the agent took it out of the plastic bowl where I put all my change, sunglasses and watch in. She picked it up and asked me "What's this for?". I couldn't help myself when I said "So I can see in the dark." She gave me a dirty look, fumbled with it for a moment, clicked the tailcap, and strobe-ed herself in the face. I couldn't stop laughing as she dropped it back in the bowl (still on) and turned back to telling an old woman to get out of her wheel chair so she could be body scanned. I noticed the agent kept blinking alot after that......


----------



## hotlight (Jul 23, 2011)

Last time I flew was June 2011.
never had an issue with lights, or with batteries. (had 2 RCR123 lights, and 3 18650 lights.....loaded + 2 18650 spares and x4 RCR123 spares)

I'm pretty sure you are supposed to hand carry spare batteries and electronic devices. (if there was a fire/issue, it's better to have it in the cabin where people can react to it vs. in the cargo area of the plane)

You may have an issue with TSA if you're light is over 7" long. Crenellated bezels might be an issue.


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 23, 2011)

I think surefire's name is enough to allow you to do so 
Anyway, flashlight is allowed on plane, since they wont look inside whether its AA/AAA or 18650s
they will just think: its another flashlight, why ppl like to EDC em
As soon as it have a plain bezel ring(not CB) and compact

And, its better NOT to carry spare battery, ive heard that some law forbids it
"Lithium cells which are NOT inside where it is powering is forbidden in cabin baggage"
Theres also a limit for carry-on baggage


----------



## EASTWOOD (Jul 23, 2011)

Nevermind


----------



## EASTWOOD (Jul 23, 2011)

> I am definitely not inconspicious in-general. I've been told I look like the kind of person that _wants_ to eat you alive. But-I am also an actor or chameleon. Have been for years so I can blend in with any group from extremely wealthy to the intellects to the ditch diggers and rednecks or street people. One learns that from years of traveling and moving around.  So I can go from looking like I want to kill you to looking like a harmless simpleton who is crippled up and it sets the security peope at ease.


You, my friend, are Keyser Soze.


----------



## tadbik (Jul 23, 2011)

Just don't pack cheddar cheese in your luggage and you'll be ok!! I understand it looks like C4 explosives on the X-ray!


----------



## Let It Bleed (Jul 23, 2011)

I haven't been on a flight since 9/11/2001 and can only imagine the hysteria. But I'm curious about the matches, tinder, and magnesium* Satanta* referenced - is TSA okay with these items? I know this is off topic but I'm curious.


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 23, 2011)

Matches is definitely not allowed in carry-on, they contain Perchlorate(oxidizer)
For cabin baggage, if the box is small enough that the customs dont see it, you may get a chance to suceed


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 23, 2011)

Li-ions need to be in the cabin (on your person or in carry-on baggage) - not allowed in baggage area. If you check baggage "planeside" (on small regional jets where overhead bins are small) they ask you to take Li-ions out of your luggage. I fly almost weekly and at least every two weeks.

For the last several weeks I have carried; Mac's Tri-EDC with 4 extra 18350s, Surefire 6x (whatever the new one is, I bought the 9/11 commemorative one) and a modified L1 that runs on an AA. In Green Bay 2 weeks ago they did chack out Mac's Tri-EDC at security, they were very impressed.

I unscrew all the lights so they do not come on accidently. I also carry all batteries in cases. I'm planning on posting later this weekend the 2x18650 case that works GREAT for 18350s - put them in sideways compared to 18650s.


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 23, 2011)

I messed up with cabin baggage, carry-on, and the 1 that stays in the tummy of the plane
whatever, li-ion can only be allowed when they stick with you (in passenger section on the plane)


----------



## Darvis (Jul 24, 2011)

Just spent last week going from ATL to San Fran and back, through Arizona, etc. Had An L1 with a 16340, several spares, spare primaries and 2 E1Ls as backups. I also had my Yeasu VX-3r Handlheld, various usb chargers and primary and NIMH AA batts. A preon ReVo on my keychain as well.

Not even a second glance at the checkpoint... the lights came in handy during the red eye back when all light were out in the cabin. One girl was so happy when I helped her find her glasses in her purse with the E1L on low and the F04 on.


----------



## GPS Rider (Jul 25, 2011)

Despite the screeners having been federalized, every airport is run differently, so you never know. Even airports that are close together can be very different. 

I always opt-out of the millimeter scanner, and then you can really tell how well the crew is trained and managed. I flew through San Juan, Miami, and Orlando last week. In San Juan the hands-on inspection was very professional. In Miami it was just okay, and Orlando was very unprofessional. So it's really the luck of the draw.


----------



## Satanta (Jul 27, 2011)

EASTWOOD said:


> You, my friend, are Keyser Soze.



I always leabed more towards Tyler Durdin. 



Let It Bleed said:


> I haven't been on a flight since 9/11/2001 and can only imagine the hysteria. But I'm curious about the matches, tinder, and magnesium* Satanta* referenced - is TSA okay with these items? I know this is off topic but I'm curious.



I never gave it much thought as to whether it was "ok" or not. It's part if my standard photo vest load which also includes red chili powder a styptic pencil and some swabs and bandages. I also carry foil, a wire saw as well as line and fishhooks and suture needles among thing.

I always figure since I check in with the TSA that I am already 'marked' as safe. I show and log my handguns, spare mags and Krink so why in the heck would I bother being stupid ON the plane?

But it still goes back to "Yeah you are likely gonna be fine traveling with an EDC light, no guarantees implied."


----------



## KiwiMark (Jul 27, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> I would never carry either a lithium primary or a rechargeable lithium on an airplane with hundreds of innocent passangers. Of course the risk is very very small that the battery would malfunction 30,000 ft in the air, but it's still a risk I wouldn't be willing to take, and I'm sure the other passangers would appericate knowing it.


 
The last time I flew I had my cellphone & camera and a light with a 14500 in it. Nothing exploded and I doubt that a failure would actually put others lives at risk. But pretty much every other passenger had at least one Li-ion battery with them as well.



Satanta said:


> Time traveler? I wish. I'd go back to the 80's and invest in Microsnot-heavilly then invest in Google and Yahoo among other things tho knowing my luck I'd step on a butterfly.


 
I'd go back a year or so and turn $11 into ~$25M (NZ Dollars) with a well selected lotto ticket. The less distance into the past you go the less risk of altering too much.


----------



## 00Moonshine (Jul 27, 2011)

Satanta said:


> I always figure since I check in with the TSA that I am already 'marked' as safe. I show and log my handguns, spare mags and Krink so why in the heck would I bother being stupid ON the plane?



I'm not following you. I regularly check a handgun so I've checked in with TSA before I go through security, but when I go through security with my carry on they just check my DL to see that the name matches my boarding pass. They're not connected enough to go "Oh yeah, this is the guy that just checked his guns in down the hall." So, how are you thinking that you're "marked" as safe?

To answer the OP, I've never had a light (even with crenelated bezel) or spare primaries questioned.


----------



## archer6817j (Jul 27, 2011)

If I wasn't on my phone I'd look up the actual FAA regulation. Basically it states that lithium ion batteries must be carried inside the passenger cabin and may not be in your checked baggage. Of course this is fine, because (as was pointed out) nearly every modern electronic device is powered by lithium batteries. 

The FAA reg does not elaborate, but word on the street is that batteries are restricted to your carry on because any "incident" can be detected more quickly (I smell smoke) and dealt with immediately; in your bag vs. Trapped in the cargo area. 

If this is still an active topic all try and look up the reg on Monday


----------



## jbdan (Jul 27, 2011)

Good info thx guys. I'm flying to Managua Nicaragua this Friday and was wondering about this!


----------

